# تعليم تعاوني لل artcam



## shikh0007 (16 يناير 2010)

أعضاء المنتدي الكرام اثناء تصفحي علي الانترنت وجدت مجموعة من الدروس العملية جدا بل والتي يتم تدريسها في كورس شركة DELCAM الرسمي ولكن للاسف الدروس باللغة الصينية ولكني وجدت حل للمشكلة عن طريق ترجمة جوجل فقررت طرح مجموعة الدروس واحد تلو الاخر علي اساس تعلونكم معي علي ترجمة الدروس لان الترجمة تاخذ بعض الوقت وانا للاسف لا امتلكه في الوقت الحالي فارجو من سيادتكم التعاون معي لاتمام تلك المهمة 
ArtCAM PRO 8 *******s


Day 1
Chapter Page No.
1. Introduction 3 - 8
2. Generating Vectors 9 - 22
3. Vector Editing 23 - 34
4. Reliefs 35 - 48

Day 2
5. Combining Reliefs 49 - 58
6. Pictures 59 - 68
7. 3D Blend and Fade Relief 69 - 76
8. Extrude, Spin and Turn Reliefs  77 - 94
9. Two Rail Sweep and Weaves 95 - 110

Day 3
10. 3D Clipart and Texture 111 - 122
11. Relief Editing 123 - 132
12. Relief Machining 133 - 154
13. 3D Rest &3D Cut out 155 - 162
14. Toolpath Editing and Templates 163 - 168

Day 4
15. Feature Machining 169 - 176
16. 2D Machining 177 - 196
17. Machining Nested Vectors 197 - 202
18. Toolpath Panelling 203 - 206
19. Multiple Plates 207 - 212
20. Projects 
ساقوم بطرح درس واحد فقط وبعد طرح ترجمتكم ساقوم بطرح اخر وهكذا


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم يا غالي*

هذه طريقة غير مجدية لتعلم هذا البرنامج فهو معقد و اذا الشعب العربي ركض وراء البرامج المعقدة و ترك البرامج البسيطة لن يتعلم تشغيل الفارزات المبرمجة و سيسبقنا الأجانب هذه السنة اصبحت الفارزات الثلاثية المحاور رخيصة بالصين و اصبحوا يصنعوا الفارزات الخماسية المحاور 
على كل حال هذا الدرس يلي انت واضعه بسيط جدا , المهندس ماهر عرقسوسي بدمشق يدرس بإحترافية و عنده جميع هذه الدروس مترجمة الى اللغة العربية ممكن ان تتواصل معه و تتعلم هذا البرنامج لتصبح محترف 
و هو وضع مشاركة في منتدانا فيها عنوانه اما انا بدوري انا محترف آرت كام و لكن لا استطيع ان ادرس و لكن عندما يسألني احد اعضاء هذا المنتدى اساعد قدر المستطاع 
و هذا رقم الأستاذ ماهر بدمشق 
تصفح هذه المشاركة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t171682.html
و هذا موقعي اذا احتجت اي منتج ممكن ان اصنعه لك 
http://www.frosad-wood-cnczone.com/​


----------



## elwrd1987 (16 يناير 2010)

مشكورين على الطرح


----------



## shikh0007 (16 يناير 2010)

الاخ ابو بحر ممكن مشكورا لو عندك الدروس دي ترفعها او تدلنا عليها بدلا من تضييع الوقت في الترجمة ولاتصال بشخص اخر غيرك قد يرد او لا يرد علي الايميل


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

يا غالي انا الدروس ليست عندي لو عندي وضعتها انا قديم بالعمل على هذا البرنامج انت ارفق الدروس مهما كانت لغتها و الكل يجرب انا لما فكرت اتعلم هذا البرنامج دفعت مصاري و اشتريت علمي و انت اذا بدك تتعلم لازم تدفع للأستاذ ليعلمك بالنتيجة انت رح تستفاد اكثر من الأستاذ يلي تعب و علمك هو رح يستفاد مرة واحدة انا واجبي ارشدك على الطريق و انت لا تضيع الوقت بالنت ما راح تستفاد الا القليل و اذا انت ملاحظ ان عم اساعد الاشخاص يلي بيعرفوا يشتغلوا على البرنامج بس عندهم مشاكل صغيرة انا عم حلها اما من البداية لست متفرغ عذرا اطلت عليك 
السلام خير ختام


----------



## shikh0007 (16 يناير 2010)

*الاخ ابو بحر انا احترم وجهة نظرك وانا مقتنع ايضا بان التعليم عن طريق الكورس او عن طريق الاخر ( المعلم ) افضل من التعلم الذاتي ولكن للاسف بعض المشاركات المطروحة تبالغ في تكلفة الدورة منها مشاركة لاحد الاخوة بعنوان دورة ارت كام في القاهرة وبعد مراسلته وجدته يخبرني بان سعر الدورة 8000 ج.م فهل هذا سعر معقول بالنسبة لبرنامج من رايي لا يستحق دفع هذا المبلغ فيه ( الفوتوشوب مثلا برنامج اضخم منه بكثير ولم اسمع هذا السعر في دورته وكذلك برنامج مثل ال ماكس ) و شخص اخر اخبرني بان سعر الدورة 5000 ج.م وانا اري ان الاخوة الذين يبالغون في اسعار الدورات يعتمدون علي ندرة الشروحات التعليمية للبرنامج مقارنة ببرامج اخري اكثر انتشار مثل الفوتوشوب والماكس وغيرهم فصممت علي نشر ما استطيع الحصول عليه ليعم الفائدة مع العلم باستعدادي لاخذ كورس في البرنامج ولكن بمايرضي الله .
*


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



shikh0007 قال:


> *الاخ ابو بحر انا احترم وجهة نظرك وانا مقتنع ايضا بان التعليم عن طريق الكورس او عن طريق الاخر ( المعلم ) افضل من التعلم الذاتي ولكن للاسف بعض المشاركات المطروحة تبالغ في تكلفة الدورة منها مشاركة لاحد الاخوة بعنوان دورة ارت كام في القاهرة وبعد مراسلته وجدته يخبرني بان سعر الدورة 8000 ج.م فهل هذا سعر معقول بالنسبة لبرنامج من رايي لا يستحق دفع هذا المبلغ فيه ( الفوتوشوب مثلا برنامج اضخم منه بكثير ولم اسمع هذا السعر في دورته وكذلك برنامج مثل ال ماكس ) و شخص اخر اخبرني بان سعر الدورة 5000 ج.م وانا اري ان الاخوة الذين يبالغون في اسعار الدورات يعتمدون علي ندرة الشروحات التعليمية للبرنامج مقارنة ببرامج اخري اكثر انتشار مثل الفوتوشوب والماكس وغيرهم فصممت علي نشر ما استطيع الحصول عليه ليعم الفائدة مع العلم باستعدادي لاخذ كورس في البرنامج ولكن بمايرضي الله .
> *


يا غالي انت راسل المهندس ماهر عرقسوسي و افهم منه عندنا بدمشق الدورة لا تتجاوز 200 دولار و ارفق ملفاتك انا اترجمها عندما اكون متفرغ اكتب كتابة عربية بدل الصينية طبعا قدر المستطاع


----------



## ARTCAMD (17 يناير 2010)

shikh0007 قال:


> *الاخ ابو بحر انا احترم وجهة نظرك وانا مقتنع ايضا بان التعليم عن طريق الكورس او عن طريق الاخر ( المعلم ) افضل من التعلم الذاتي ولكن للاسف بعض المشاركات المطروحة تبالغ في تكلفة الدورة منها مشاركة لاحد الاخوة بعنوان دورة ارت كام في القاهرة وبعد مراسلته وجدته يخبرني بان سعر الدورة 8000 ج.م فهل هذا سعر معقول بالنسبة لبرنامج من رايي لا يستحق دفع هذا المبلغ فيه ( الفوتوشوب مثلا برنامج اضخم منه بكثير ولم اسمع هذا السعر في دورته وكذلك برنامج مثل ال ماكس ) و شخص اخر اخبرني بان سعر الدورة 5000 ج.م وانا اري ان الاخوة الذين يبالغون في اسعار الدورات يعتمدون علي ندرة الشروحات التعليمية للبرنامج مقارنة ببرامج اخري اكثر انتشار مثل الفوتوشوب والماكس وغيرهم فصممت علي نشر ما استطيع الحصول عليه ليعم الفائدة مع العلم باستعدادي لاخذ كورس في البرنامج ولكن بمايرضي الله .*


 

الأخ الكريم shikh0007 
دعنى أكن موضوعياً فى شرح الأمر علنى أستطيع إفادتك أنت و باقى الإخوان 
أولاً من كلامك إتضح لى أنك لست على دراية كافية بطبيعة البرنامج و ذلك لمقارنتك لة ببرنامج مثل الفوتوشوب و غيرة ( فرجاءً منى لا تتحدث عما لا تعلمة حتى لا يكون دليلاً على غير علمك بالأمر )
ثانياُ من الجميل جداً مشروع التعليم الذاتى و تعميمة مع صعوبتة لإن البرنامج ليس سوفتوير فقط بل ماكينات و خامات و أشياء أخرى كثيرة لا يعلمها سوى أصحاب الباع الطويل فى البرنامج ( إى الخبرة )
ثالثاُ كم ستنفق من الوقت و تهدرة فى تجميع المعلومات عن كيفية إستخدام البرنامح مع العلم أنك بذلك لن تصل لنصف الأمر لأنة كما قلت الموضوع مش برنامج فقط ولاكن مجموعة متكاملة من الأمور مترابطة لكى تستطيع إنتاج العمل بشكل صحيح و دقيق فى أقصر وقت و بدون إهدار للخامات 
أحب أن تعلم أن طرحى للموضوع لم يكن بغرض مادى ولكن بغرض تقديم خدمة لمن يرغب و يستطيع إستيعاب الأمر فقط و أنة لكى تصل سريعاً يجب أن تتكلف .. و ببساطة شديدة من غير المعقول أن أترك عملى و أن أتفرغ لإعطاء دورة متكاملة عن برنامج هام جداً بدون مقابل .. و عن حديثك عن المبالغة فى المقابل المادى فتأكد أن إستفادتك الدائمة و السريعة حيث إكتسابك لخبرة السنوات فى أيام من التعليم بمقابل ستجعلك بعد ذلك تتفهم أن المقابل لم يكن كثيراً كما تظن و كما تعلم فالأمر متروك لك فى تقبلة من رفضة ( يعنى ماحدش حايغصبك علية ) ولكن من غير الائق مافعلت و أنت تعلم ذلك جيداً

كلمة أخيرة 
نحن لانعتمد كما ذكرت على ندرة الشروحات للبرنامج فنغالى فى سعر الكورس ولكن ستعرف أن الخبرة المكتسبة من سنوات من التعامل مع البرنامج و مختلف الماكينات و الخامات و التى ستتلخص لك فى الكورس فى أيام تساوى أكثر من ذلك بكثير و أرخص كثيراً من إهدارك للوقت و الجهد 

ربنا يوفقك فى مشروعك أنت و باقى الأخوة الكرام و كل من يرغب فى إكتساب المعرفة و العلم


----------



## kly73 (21 يناير 2010)

هذا موقع للتعلم وليس للتجارة


----------



## ابو بحـر (21 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



kly73 قال:


> هذا موقع للتعلم وليس للتجارة


تحياتي لك يا غالي ارجوا منك لا تعيد هذه الكلمة من فضلك نحنا عم نتعب و نشرح و نساعد مجانا و لكن مع اشخاص لهم علم بالبرنامج اما المبتدىء فيجب علييه ان يعمل دورات و هذه الدورات ليست مجانية و لو كنت انت عم تتعب حالك بالشروحات و الردود اكيد ما كنت لفظت هذه الكلمات 
و تذكر دائما نحن نساعد طوعية لسنا مجبورين و لكن فكرة التعاون موجودة بدمنا نحب مساعدة اخواننا 
و السلام خير ختام 
http://www.frosad-wood-cnczone.com/
اخوك ابو بحر من دمشق 
​


----------



## kly73 (22 يناير 2010)

اسف اخي العزيز لم اقصد مجهودك الطيب كنت اقصد الكورسات لانها صعبت المنال للاعضاء الذين لا يستطيعوا الحضور الى سوريا000000 ومره اخرا اسف حبيبي


----------



## ابو بحـر (23 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



kly73 قال:


> اسف اخي العزيز لم اقصد مجهودك الطيب كنت اقصد الكورسات لانها صعبت المنال للاعضاء الذين لا يستطيعوا الحضور الى سوريا000000 ومره اخرا اسف حبيبي


يا غالي الاستاذ ماهر معلمي الاول و هو مسك بيدي وقادني الى النجاح لذلك انا انصح زملائي بالملتقى اتباع نفس الطريقة للوصول الى النجاح 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## salah_design (25 يناير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> يا غالي الاستاذ ماهر معلمي الاول و هو مسك بيدي وقادني الى النجاح لذلك انا انصح زملائي بالملتقى اتباع نفس الطريقة للوصول الى النجاح
> و السلام خير ختام


الاخ والاستاذ ابو بحر
شكرا للنصيحة وارجوا ان لا اكون اخر من ياخذ بالنصيحة فقد اخذت بها وان شاء الله اضع في المنتدى حصيلة تعلمي عندما انهي الدورة 
شكرا لك على جهودك


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> الاخ والاستاذ ابو بحر
> شكرا للنصيحة وارجوا ان لا اكون اخر من ياخذ بالنصيحة فقد اخذت بها وان شاء الله اضع في المنتدى حصيلة تعلمي عندما انهي الدورة
> شكرا لك على جهودك


لا تستعجل يا صلاح انا انهيت الدورة من سنتين و لست بجديد فالعمل هو من يطورك و مع الأيام تزداد خبرتك


----------



## salah_design (26 يناير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> لا تستعجل يا صلاح انا انهيت الدورة من سنتين و لست بجديد فالعمل هو من يطورك و مع الأيام تزداد خبرتك


 شكرا لملاحظاتك اخي ابو بحر 
ولكني قصدت انني ساطرح اول محاولاتي لاخذ راي الاخوة واثبت ان الدورات والاخذ من المعلم هي انجح طريقة للتعلم فقد حاولت التعلم بمفردي ولكني خرجت صفر اليدين ولذلك بحثت عن المعلم وجزاك الله خيرا لانك نصحتني نصيحة تكتب بماء الذهب 
وانا اعلم ان الخبرة ليست بالوقت بل بتنوع الاعمال والتصاميم فكم من طالب علم جلس العمر كله في نفس العمل ولم يكتسب شي والبعض خلال فترة بسيطه ياتيه اعمال وتصاميم تجعله يكتسب الخبرة في زمن بسيط
العمل ثم العمل ثم العمل وبعدها تاتي الخبرة


----------



## salah_design (26 يناير 2010)

shikh0007 قال:


> أعضاء المنتدي الكرام اثناء تصفحي علي الانترنت وجدت مجموعة من الدروس العملية جدا بل والتي يتم تدريسها في كورس شركة delcam الرسمي ولكن للاسف الدروس باللغة الصينية ولكني وجدت حل للمشكلة عن طريق ترجمة جوجل فقررت طرح مجموعة الدروس واحد تلو الاخر علي اساس تعلونكم معي علي ترجمة الدروس لان الترجمة تاخذ بعض الوقت وانا للاسف لا امتلكه في الوقت الحالي فارجو من سيادتكم التعاون معي لاتمام تلك المهمة
> artcam pro 8 *******s
> 
> 
> ...


الاخ الكريم
شكرا لطرحك الموضوع 
وانا فعليا بدأت بالترجمة ولكني كوني مبتدأ فهناك امور لم افهمها ولكني بدأت بالترجمة الحرفية وارجوا من الاخوة فقد تنقيح الترجمة ووضع المصطلحات الموجوده بالبرنامج
وانا حاليا اقوم بالترجمة وان شاء الله خلال اليومين القادمين اكون انهيت الترجمة باللغتين العربية والانجليزية


----------



## zobidi3 (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتوا خبروني كيف يمكن ان احمل اي مشاركه معي انا عضو جديد


----------



## salah_design (1 أبريل 2010)

zobidi3 قال:


> السلام عليكم لو سمحتوا خبروني كيف يمكن ان احمل اي مشاركه معي انا عضو جديد


اهلا بيك يا اخي بالمنتدى 

يا ريت توضح طبيعة المشاركة هل موضوع كتابة ام تريد تنزيل صور بالمشاركة او الاقتباس حدد طلبك حتى نعرف نجيب انا قادر اجيبك عن كل التساؤلات بس اريد ان اجيبك بجواب محدد عن سؤال محدد


----------

